
Future cool: Minnesota city ponders new boom as a climate migrant destination - QUFB
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cities-future-usa/future-cool-minnesota-city-ponders-new-boom-as-a-climate-migrant-destination-idUSKBN1WV1DS
======
BitwiseFool
I think the best counterpoint to this is Houston. It's hot, humid, has
inclement weather and wild temperature swings. The summers are brutal and no
one likes the weather but it's the 4th most populated city in the US.

They live there because the city's economy is strong and that's where the jobs
are. Sure, it would be nice to live in a place like Duluth but people follow
jobs.

